# Broken Water Pump Bolt & Timing Cover Gasket



## Mo_Heato (Apr 14, 2020)

So I was finishing up my timing belt service and Torqueing the timing cover bolts, I didn’t know if I was supposed to torque the Special Bolt that goes through the cover into the water pump to 12-15 Ft-Lbs. and ofc it snapped the head off.

Well I was wondering if I have to get that bolt out and replace it so that the water pump won’t leak or if it is okay to jus leave it the way it is till next service. Also, do I need to replace the timing cover gaskets??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If that broken bolt is one of the ones for the water pump, by not replacing it, you may stand a chance of developing a water leak. Do you want to gamble on the fact that a water leak there could become substantial based on the fact that when the engine is running fully warmed up, there is higher water pressure and the leak can become a "pisser". Water being present there could affect the longevity of your new timing belt. 

It's probably best to replace the timing cover gasket; a very easy step in reassembly. It's a dry area inside the timing cover area, however you don't want dirt to get in there which could contaminate the timing belt. Look at it this way; spending some extra time in getting the reassembly done right will save you down the road from doing an early repair due to taking a "short cut" in reassembly. What's more important to you - saving time or saving money.


----------



## Mo_Heato (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay your definitely right, just the timing cover bolt head broke off Not the actual water pump portion of the bolt but I can order some, there are other timing cover bolts missing, should I order them all and just replace those too if I’m going to do the gasket


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems like the previous owner had the timing covers off and during reassembly was in a hurry and forgot to install all the bolts. It's best to replace all the timing cover's bolts; there's not that many; *No gorilla *tightening; the bolts are fragile so torque them to 3 - 5 Nm ( 26 -43 In-lb).


----------



## Mo_Heato (Apr 14, 2020)

Sounds good Thankyou I will


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those bolts get pretty expensive if you buy a lot of them! I would just buy the ones you need. Also, the insulators that go on those bolts are sold separately, FYI. Also, not all of the cover bolts are the same length and there can be up to four different length bolts used on VG timing belt covers, depending on the year & model, so pay attention! I usually don't replace the cover gaskets unless they've deteriorated badly or are missing.


----------

